# Visitor Etiquette--invited to observe a practice



## islanddog (Jun 27, 2016)

I love schutzhund, the irony is, now that a club is nearby, I no longer have a gsd.
But I asked if I (and husband) could observe.
When I went to agility things, I brought my dog, (the late great Dynamo (gsd)).
Long ago, I was invited to a schutz practice, and it was clearly stated that I could bring my dog--an older inherited gsd (and thanks to the board member who's name I forget, it was silver shep, nice and square). That was a great outing, very friendly folk, and fabulous dogs (thanks anon)

So, question, is it rude to ask? And if the answer is yes, I need to know when/if guns are going off.

If our guy is anything less then well-behaved either I or husband would take him away from the field or leave entirely. The practice is 10 min. From home.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

If you're going to go bring a crate if possible.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

most clubs require that all dogs not being trained on the field are kept in a crate while work is going on.....visitors usually bring a dog if they have one already, as many are there to explore the sport for their dogs.... it is much easier to learn what is happening when you can sit and watch and ask a club member questions about the training or have them explain it. After the member's dogs are worked, the visitor's dogs are usually brought out for evaluations.

The best way to not be invited back to a club is to constantly drag your puppy or dog around the sidelines and talk constantly about how great he is!!! I remember a few people like that showing up at clubs....


Lee


----------



## cranster (Jan 14, 2015)

islanddog said:


> I love schutzhund, the irony is, now that a club is nearby, I no longer have a gsd..... The practice is 10 min. From home.


Could I ask what club you're checking out? I'm also in your area and have been curious to see what's around us... the only one I know of is Scarborough Select. Are there any others in the GTA?

I'd love to hear about your experience if you do go!

Cheers!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Regardless of the sport, I'd agree with bringing a crate.


----------



## islanddog (Jun 27, 2016)

At 10 minutes from home, we could just as easilly leave him home.

We do have a crate, but need the van to cart it. The van itself makes a good lock-up. As of noon-today the van is non-functional-- :-(

So probably should go to watch with out dog--we take him with us whenever it makes sense--maybe this time it doesn't.

Sonic is still very much a WIP (work in progress--former street dog) and I'm more concerned with building confidence than anything else--getting tips on a better tug game would be nice but he won't play anywhere but my front yard anyway.

I absolutely wouldn't be bragging about him--I mean he's awesome and all--but nope, not the bragging kind of awesome. 
@cranster pm'd the answer. I don't mind telling, just not quite so publicly. Will pm anyone else who asks.

...an aside, I've seen an increase in beautiful wl gsd's in my neighbourhood since they started up--nice.


----------



## islanddog (Jun 27, 2016)

Lesson 1. Always confirm locations--no matter how small the town is.

Lesson 2. Bring your dog, bring a crate. Say hi.

So I arrived at the field on the right day, right time, wrong club. Oooops. I figured they'd be able to give us directions, so walked up and asked. We were given directions and a very friendly welcome, and invitation to stay and watch if we liked so we never made it that other schutzhund club.

We were asked about our dog; yes, they would have evaluated him, no problem, even if he's off breed, missing a tooth, and maybe never ever would do protection, as in, a-okay to join for the purpose of getting a BH or tracking title, and learning how to play a better game of tug aka drive building.

I was not 100% on board with the training techniques used (whipping up dog into into a frenzy for protection work, so that they will go into 'defense' drives--this is not for me).

The obedience looked very precise, sharp, serious, again, not for me. I like that ready to explode in joy bouncy jawing heeling. 

But I was made to feel very welcome, and it was fun, and nobody laughed at us for dropping in on the wrong club (except for one joke about 'poaching' members).

Still in contact with the original club, letting them know I'm interested in 'building a better game of tug' and that BH thing, and getting more prey drive for the toy out my dog (he has plenty in the woods). And confidence building--which is something I really want to do with my dog, given his past history (3rd world street dog)
So I get to do round two later.

Next time will bring my dog and crate.


----------

